# Kara's Ears



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a 6 month old who seems to be having ear issues and I'm starting to get concerned. We've posted them a couple times but she kept getting blisters after only 24 hours. I know what I'm doing when I post them as I did the same for my doberman. The tips are the only thing not standing. She had some health issues when she was younger but those are taken care of now. She take calcium tablets everyday as well. Please any advise. Also im a newbie to this forum so be nice please.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

what food is she on?
if a good brand you should not be adding calcium to her diet
did you purchase kara from a breeder or rescue her?


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Zazzle's ear tips bent backwards. They had been taped up by the breeder but the hair rollers were too low and missed the tips.








You can see the reverse bend...after the tape and rollers were removed.









I just got some 1 in. wide medical paper tape and put a piece about 3 inches long inside each ear. It lasted about three days and straightened them right up. Just to make sure about a week later I did it again.
Similar to what this guy did but on the inside, maybe on the outside for your dog?





Zazzle's ears are very flimsy but they seem to be standing well now.








She will be 5 months old in a week and still has her baby teeth.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Lots of good chewing things like raw knuckle bones (top of the femur I think). I wouldn't add calcium but maybe try some gelatin and yogurt every once in a bit with the feedings. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies so far. I bought her from a breeder and apparently bot a good one. She was local and she sales mainly for k9 dogs, therapy, and search and rescue. I bought her as a companion. I had a euro dobe I was training for schutzhund but I became a single parent and didn't have time to work with him like he needed. Now this shepherd I bought from this lady has had problems from the get go. After spending over $1k to figure out what was wrong we finally found out it was ecoli. Thats fixed and everything else has been fine except these dang ears. I've done a lot of research and one suggestion from leerburg was calcium tablets to build strength. I've taped them up but she doesnt quit messing with them causing it to rub blisters inside her ears. Weve tried breath right strips but those dont stay in long with her. I currently feed her Purina puppy chow. Thats fixing to change because I think she has a allergic reaction to it. She constantly chews on herself. So as you can see I'm having a little difficulty with this particular gsd. I love her and want to do everything I can because she is one of the family. Is it too late for these ears to fix themselves?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

the breeder sells dogs to the police? do u have a pedigree or pics of parents?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I feel your pain! I still worry about my 11 month old's unpredictable ears! Breathe rite strips didn't work for us either - I switched to these:

http://www.dogsportgear.com/RedLine-K9-Dog-Ear-supports_p_171.html

I cut them down a bit, but once they are in and the glue dries (I use osto-bond, then walk the dog immediately after putting the inserts in to distract him while the glue dries) they stay in for about a week and he doesn't fuss with them! 

After about 2 months, ears are much improved. 

View attachment 190018


View attachment 190026







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Like Summer said, give knuckle bones to chew on. I wouldn't add calcium, she just needs to strengthen those muscles. You can tie a knot in a washcloth, get it wet and freeze it and let her chew on that (supervised, don't leave her alone with it). I froze whole carrots and gave them to Stosh- the shape can get into those hard to reach spots. You can make kissy noises so she will pick up her ears. Try not to stress out about it, she's just a baby!


----------



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

No pedigree but I do have some pics of parents. Dad is 117lbs (white) and mom is 75lbs. I wasnt looking for great quality as I was only looking for a companion. I went all out on my dobie.


----------



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

Mom and dad again


----------



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

Im going to try all these suggestions so far. Is there a cut off time when I need to just give up and accept the fate?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

gosh i dont know
it is a byb for sure, was mom always an outdoor dog?
something about your pup seems off
almost as if she is mixed but its hard to say without more pics
that could be significant as if she has a bit of something else in there her ears may never fully stand and you would do better off just allowing them to do what they do
drop the calcium it wont do any good as ears are cartilige and held up by muscles so as others said let her chew chew chew


----------



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

No I believe both are indoor dogs most of the time. I have no doubt shes full blood. This is her growing up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

ok well it is her tan face that is throwing me i guess 
she sure has changed since being a little puppy!


----------



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

That she has.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

imo her ears are cute like that 
i know you wanted uppy ears though!


----------



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

Her color on the face looks like your boy Diesel. She red and black.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

:thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

my boy diesel said:


> ok well it is her tan face that is throwing me i guess
> !


She has a reverse mask.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

yeah they resemble each other some
his black seemed darker than your first pic but with the additional pics i can see it


----------



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

Just went and bought did different food to hopefully help keep her from chewing herself constantly and help with the ears. Also got her some knee bones (out of knuckle). I bought royal canin.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

royal canin is primarily corn i am sorry to say
you need to find a unique protein such as fish or bison
avoiding cheap food ingredients such as corn and soy of any sort


----------



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

Great guess its back to taste of the wild.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

SummerGSDLover said:


> Lots of good chewing things like raw knuckle bones (top of the femur I think). I wouldn't add calcium but maybe try some gelatin and yogurt every once in a bit with the feedings.
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


Totally agree with everyone stated!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I have read breathe right strips and eyelash glue stick one in each ear at the crease. I have one ear on my pup that's a problem. If not up in a few weeks I will be using a strip 
Also tablespoon gelatin and yogurt Greek plain
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

Warpwr I did like your video you posted. Looks like satellite dishes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kara's Savior (Mar 12, 2014)

See lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

It's not much help, but I just wanted to throw out here that Mia's ears didn't go completely up until around 11 months old - So don't completely lose all hope yet!

One ear looked exactly like your girl's, only the top half being up. I had given up around 6-7 months that her ears would go completely up, but they eventually made their way straight.


----------

